# Guest book installation problem



## judester (Jun 16, 2003)

I am trying to install a spam-free guest book in one of my web sites. It's a perl script, originally written by Matt Wright and modified by "Tabish" (see http://tabish.freeshell.org/nobot/) to incorporate another script that generates a code number that can't be read by spambots.

I have read and reread and checked off each step and I can't get it working correctly. I have the guestbook page and the addguest page looking okay, but when I fill in a comment and try to execute the script I get an Internal Server Error. Also a 404:

"Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request"

I have set the permissions correctly - I think - and I believe the files have uploaded correctly - as text - but this is something I find hard to verify. I modified the scripts in Dreamweaver because this program reads these scripts correctly, but I used a cpanel file manager to upload the files and change permissions.

I guess it won't hurt to point to where the guestbook is:

http://www.dhsbeathotel.com/guestbook.html

Thoughts?


----------



## judester (Jun 16, 2003)

I am hoping that by submitting a reply this question will jump to the top and people will see it who did not see it before. Anyone?


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

Google for Hyperbook

It's free and very easy to use 

Pocket Angel


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

http://diamond-back.com/software/guestbook/

It's free and very easy to use 

Pocket Angel


----------



## judester (Jun 16, 2003)

I looked at hyperbook and it doesn't appear to have the spam protection I am looking for. It isn't enough to be able to ban ips or list bad words. The particular one I am trying stops these spambots at the gate. Otherwise, it does look like a good one! Thanks!


----------

